# Refusal of Entry Clearance to UK



## Lovenscotland (Mar 3, 2011)

Last September I was refused entry into the UK because I was in a relationship with a Scottish woman. We intend to eventually marry. I was told to return to the US and apply for a visa. I applied for a 1 year visitor visa, but it was denied in February. 

In the written refusal it was stated that although I am retired, have sufficient funds, and own a holiday caravan in Scotland, they believe that I do not have sufficent ties to the US that would prompt my departure from the UK at the end of my proposed stay. 

In my visa application I included proof of home ownership in Florida as well as investments and bank accounts in the US, but apparently this does not seem sufficient as a guarantee to return to the US. I have been to Scotland twice and have always returned promptly. But now I seem to be barred though I never have nor ever intend to break any laws or overstay by alloted time.

How can I prove to UK immigration that I am not a flight risk? 

Thanks for any help you could give.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lovenscotland said:


> Last September I was refused entry into the UK because I was in a relationship with a Scottish woman. We intend to eventually marry. I was told to return to the US and apply for a visa. I applied for a 1 year visitor visa, but it was denied in February.
> 
> In the written refusal it was stated that although I am retired, have sufficient funds, and own a holiday caravan in Scotland, they believe that I do not have sufficent ties to the US that would prompt my departure from the UK at the end of my proposed stay.
> 
> ...


Your refused entry to UK over your relationship with a Scottish lady must be at the root of your problem, as consular staff have access to the details of your case electronically, and also by speaking to the immigration staff that you dealt with, as well as having to disclose the details on any visa application. They fear that if they let you in, you may overstay to be with your lady friend or just disappear into the black economy.
I suggest in your next application you limit your stay to no more than a few weeks, with definite return date. Include any family ties and responsibilities that will bring you back to the US. 
Perhaps deciding to get married would be the best course of action, and that means applying for a fiancé visa.


----------



## Lovenscotland (Mar 3, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Your refused entry to UK over your relationship with a Scottish lady must be at the root of your problem, as consular staff have access to the details of your case electronically, and also by speaking to the immigration staff that you dealt with, as well as having to disclose the details on any visa application. They fear that if they let you in, you may overstay to be with your lady friend or just disappear into the black economy.
> I suggest in your next application you limit your stay to no more than a few weeks, with definite return date. Include any family ties and responsibilities that will bring you back to the US.
> Perhaps deciding to get married would be the best course of action, and that means applying for a fiancé visa.


Thanks for your reply, Joppa. Yes, getting married is the best course of action, and we are busy planning. In the meantime, especially with the UK rejections, it seems best to meet in other countries until we can get a fiancé visa approved. Thanks also for your responses in other threads. I've learned a lot!


----------



## mmcew02 (Mar 5, 2011)

My husband and I have been married for five years,, wedding took place in America.. I went to the USA to live and applied for my green card, meanwhile my husband lost his job and we couldnt complete the sponsorship part of the forms (the last lap I may add). To cut a long story short I came back to Scotland to work, I was lucky enough to have contacts that got me back into my area of work. My husband came to the UK two weeks later and was refused entry at Heathrow and was sent back to the USA. We were wrongly advised to apply for a 1 year visitor visa, which was denied, we were distraught. We looked at every way we could to be together and eventually decided if we couldnt live in the UK or the USA we would live elsewhere. We settled on Dublin. Work was difficult to find there and I was offered a job back in the UK with an immediate start, we took the risk and both flew into the UK. we got through with no hassle, I had a job but hubby was unable to work, eventually it got to the stage we knew we had to do something and he gave himself up to immigration. Immigration advised us that the best thing to do was for him to go back to USA of his own volition (not be deported, we bought his tickets) and apply properly for a settlement visa. We took their advice and he went back to live with his father and we completed and submitted the application (Settlement Visa). Form was submitted online 28th January 2011 (we didnt use priority as we didnt even know about it), Biometrics done 11th February 2011, Paperwork despatched to LA 24th February 2011 email received from them 25th February stating they had received his paperwork. 2nd March 2011 LA called me (in Scotland) to verify some of the answers on his application, and after our conversation he told me the Visa would be approved. Email from LA received 3rd March 2011 to confirm approval of Visa. 4th March all his paperwork returned and passport with visa attached. He flies home 31st March. In total from submission of application to approval one week. No priority. Any way what I am saying is dont give up hope, just be honest and open, give all the paperwork asked for and it will work out. Good luck to you all that have applied or are in the process of applying and thank you to this website for giving me insight.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I suggest you keep in contact with each other in ways that can be verified, such as emails, Windows Live, letters and texting, as the record will provide further evidence of a genuine, committed relationship.


----------



## Lovenscotland (Mar 3, 2011)

mmcew02 said:


> My husband and I have been married for five years,, wedding took place in America.. I went to the USA to live and applied for my green card, meanwhile my husband lost his job and we couldnt complete the sponsorship part of the forms (the last lap I may add). To cut a long story short I came back to Scotland to work, I was lucky enough to have contacts that got me back into my area of work. My husband came to the UK two weeks later and was refused entry at Heathrow and was sent back to the USA. We were wrongly advised to apply for a 1 year visitor visa, which was denied, we were distraught. We looked at every way we could to be together and eventually decided if we couldnt live in the UK or the USA we would live elsewhere. We settled on Dublin. Work was difficult to find there and I was offered a job back in the UK with an immediate start, we took the risk and both flew into the UK. we got through with no hassle, I had a job but hubby was unable to work, eventually it got to the stage we knew we had to do something and he gave himself up to immigration. Immigration advised us that the best thing to do was for him to go back to USA of his own volition (not be deported, we bought his tickets) and apply properly for a settlement visa. We took their advice and he went back to live with his father and we completed and submitted the application (Settlement Visa). Form was submitted online 28th January 2011 (we didnt use priority as we didnt even know about it), Biometrics done 11th February 2011, Paperwork despatched to LA 24th February 2011 email received from them 25th February stating they had received his paperwork. 2nd March 2011 LA called me (in Scotland) to verify some of the answers on his application, and after our conversation he told me the Visa would be approved. Email from LA received 3rd March 2011 to confirm approval of Visa. 4th March all his paperwork returned and passport with visa attached. He flies home 31st March. In total from submission of application to approval one week. No priority. Any way what I am saying is dont give up hope, just be honest and open, give all the paperwork asked for and it will work out. Good luck to you all that have applied or are in the process of applying and thank you to this website for giving me insight.



Thanks, mmcew02. What a story! I appreciate you sharing it, and it really does help. I was surprised to hear your husband was able to get to Dublin after being denied entry to the UK. My partner and I were also distraught after my refusal of entry to the UK. So, after being separated for 5 months, we decided to meet in Dublin for a quick 3 day vacation just to see each other again. Ireland was an independent country. English speaking. It seemed perfect. What a surprise. I was denied entry to Ireland as well. The Garda said that Ireland now has an agreement with the UK and anyone being denied entry to the UK is automatically denied entry to Ireland. Tough lesson, but after hearing what you and your husband have gone through, it seems that it's just a matter of persistence. Best wishes. I'm sure Mar 31 can't come fast enough.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lovenscotland said:


> The Garda said that Ireland now has an agreement with the UK and anyone being denied entry to the UK is automatically denied entry to Ireland.


Yes, they have instant access to UK immigration database and can spot someone who has been deported, denied entry or refused a visa by UK. While Ireland has its own immigration law, they are on the lookout for those who try a back-door entry into UK through Ireland, and the same applies to UK border officials with regard to immigration offenders with Ireland. Otherwise, someone can enter Ireland, travel overland to Northern Ireland (there is no passport check at border), and having entered UK, can then travel freely to mainland Britain.


----------



## mmcew02 (Mar 5, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes, they have instant access to UK immigration database and can spot someone who has been deported, denied entry or refused a visa by UK. While Ireland has its own immigration law, they are on the lookout for those who try a back-door entry into UK through Ireland, and the same applies to UK border officials with regard to immigration offenders with Ireland. Otherwise, someone can enter Ireland, travel overland to Northern Ireland (there is no passport check at border), and having entered UK, can then travel freely to mainland Britain.




When my hubby got to Dublin, he told the Immigration Officer there what had happened at Heathrow and that I was waiting in Dublin for him. He must have been in a good mood or just felt sorry for us but upshot was he let him through, but warned him to be careful and not to try to enter the UK. We lived for around six weeks in Dublin and I couldnt get a break for work. We flew back into the UK and luck must have been on our side again because he didnt even get his passport checked! Any way I would say to you dont risk it, its not worth the worry, if you want to be with your lady fill in the proper paperwork and bide your time. If we had done it properly the first time round we wouldnt have spent so much time apart or so much money and I wouldnt have so many grey hairs! :confused2: and yes roll on 31st March


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mmcew02 said:


> We flew back into the UK and luck must have been on our side again because he didnt even get his passport checked!


There is currently no passport check when travelling from Republic of Ireland to UK, as they are both in common travel area. If flying into Ireland, you go through Garda passport control. The right of Irish and British citizens to travel between the two countries without passport is retained, so they only need to satisfy the authorities they are allowed to travel without immigration limit. But passport or official ID (some EEA countries) will still be demanded from other citizens.


----------



## Lovenscotland (Mar 3, 2011)

mmcew02 said:


> When my hubby got to Dublin, he told the Immigration Officer there what had happened at Heathrow and that I was waiting in Dublin for him. He must have been in a good mood or just felt sorry for us but upshot was he let him through, but warned him to be careful and not to try to enter the UK. We lived for around six weeks in Dublin and I couldnt get a break for work. We flew back into the UK and luck must have been on our side again because he didnt even get his passport checked! Any way I would say to you dont risk it, its not worth the worry, if you want to be with your lady fill in the proper paperwork and bide your time. If we had done it properly the first time round we wouldnt have spent so much time apart or so much money and I wouldnt have so many grey hairs! :confused2: and yes roll on 31st March


No, I sure won't risk anything illegal. My problem is that I didn't have a clue that Ireland would deny me entry on the basis of the UK refusal. I was told by Irish immigration that there would be no problem with my partner and I meeting in European countries like France or Belgium, just not Ireland or the UK. So, we'll try meeting in other EEU countries, Canada or the US while working on a fiancée visa. Too bad I wasn't subscribed to ExPat Forum at the time. You guys could have headed me off from a costly mistake. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Lovenscotland (Mar 3, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes, they have instant access to UK immigration database and can spot someone who has been deported, denied entry or refused a visa by UK. While Ireland has its own immigration law, they are on the lookout for those who try a back-door entry into UK through Ireland, and the same applies to UK border officials with regard to immigration offenders with Ireland. Otherwise, someone can enter Ireland, travel overland to Northern Ireland (there is no passport check at border), and having entered UK, can then travel freely to mainland Britain.


That's almost exactly what Irish immigration said. They use the shared data base to protect their common border with N. Ireland which is part of the UK. They are concerned that anyone with a UK entry refusal might try to go into N. Ireland and then to Britain by plane or ferry. It didn't matter that I could show that I had booked hotels in Dublin and had a round trip ticket back to the US. It was a shock, but they were very pleasant, actually, and said as soon as I got the UK refusal cleared up, I was welcome to return to Ireland anytime.


----------



## zx7hgp (Jan 15, 2011)

I do not understand why everyone rights 31th March.
I have a very long story of 2 years waiting to get the paper work ready and at last I have all the paper work now. but the proplem came a long with that i have to do an English test first which is making me more late to apply for the visa.
Is there an exact amount of money should my woman have monthly at work sothat its enough for them to accept? She gets paid 1k monthly while she works full time job and has no puplic funds help at all.
There is an age different as well between us 20 years exactly. Does that matter?
She is in the Uk and has her flat, she pays rent 500. and some other bills. She has some savings as well around 2200.So monthly she can prove that she has money in her acount like more than 100 pounds. we have proves that she visited me in my country two years ago with pics and ticket.
We have emails along the 2 years .
Any comments please?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

zx7hgp said:


> Is there an exact amount of money should my woman have monthly at work sothat its enough for them to accept? She gets paid 1k monthly while she works full time job and has no puplic funds help at all.
> There is an age different as well between us 20 years exactly. Does that matter?
> She is in the Uk and has her flat, she pays rent 500. and some other bills. She has some savings as well around 2200.So monthly she can prove that she has money in her acount like more than 100 pounds. we have proves that she visited me in my country two years ago with pics and ticket.
> We have emails along the 2 years .
> Any comments please?


Well, to answer your first question, no, there is not an exact amount of money necessary for your wife/girlfriend to have or be making. The officials who make the visa decisions are granted a rather wide range of discretion. What they are looking for is the validity of the relationship, the ability of the sponsoring local national to support the visa holder for the initial months, and the potential of the immigrant to integrate themselves into the local community (including potential for finding and holding a job where they can be self-sustaining).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cashplus (May 27, 2010)

Hello Friends,

I am also having same problem situation but with different type UK Visa. Please advise.

Situation:

My wife have applied for UK Tier 2 ICT (Intra company transfer) visa from her employer in India. The employer will provide her necessary documents such as Deputation letter, UK Salary compensation letter and a letter stating that, me and my kid are dependents of my wife.

I have resigned from my current job in India and wish to travel with my wife on Tier 2 Dependent visa. So I cannot provide the bonafide letter from company that I am visiting UK on dependent visa for a moth period or so.

Queries:
1: Do "male" dependent of Tier 2 ICT face any problems in getting dependent visa?
2: Is this the case that dependent has to show documents and to prove he will not overstay and come back to parent country?
23: Will they consider my application for Tier 2 dependent on the fact that, I wish to travel to take care of my kid when my wife will be in office in UK?

I heard that, “Female” dependent get visa very easily and without any hassle. Because its quiet obvious that in maximum cases dependent can be Female only.

But my case is reverse as stated. Can you please guide me in this regard in order to get Dependent visa and what answer I should give them to satisfy their concerns.

Please answer all above queries, this is just to ensure I will not fall into problematic situation like visa denial or sending back from UK airport.

Thanks and regards,
Cashplus


----------

